# Muscat Pyment



## Partenopei (Oct 18, 2016)

So I pressed about 230 lbs of Muscat grapes. I took the left over, fairly dry pomace and placed it into a container. I then added a little less then 5 gallons of water diluting about 3 lbs of honey into the water. I measured the Potential alcohol and got a reading of around 5. I have it all sitting in a container since Saturday.

I really had no idea what I was doing and when I looked up mead recipes I realized that I should have probably added a lot more honey or sugar. I added about 1 1/2 lbs of sugar I had at home and am now hoping that this produces some sort of alcoholic beverage that is drinkable 

I am planning on letting it sit until the weekend at which point I'll take another reading and then rack it.


----------



## Partenopei (Dec 5, 2016)

Gotta say this has come out pretty well. I had a left over gallon from racking and was an enjoyable drink.


----------

